# Mesquite turning



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2015)

Finished this weekend, made from a root-ball as you can probably guess, velvet mesquite. I lost a big piece when I was turning the outside, thus the big hole, in hind sight I wish I would have kept it, and tried to re-attach it with epoxy. Wrapped it with duct tape while turning the inside, and everything held together pretty well. I'm thankful it was mesquite (very stable) so I didn't need to re-turn when the rough-out dried, (would have been fraught with peril) A few pieces were loose when it dried, I secured those with epoxy, and sanded the devil out of it with an ROS.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 18, 2015)

Super great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow-that's really pretty! Lots of character. Really like the shape too.
Don't think the "missing" piece has any negative effect.
Attempted a bowl with a Huisache root ball a while back, but the multiple stems growing together doomed it from the start (was a _spectacular _blow up though).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Barry, that is awesome!! The holes make it look better IMO, give it very unique character! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 18, 2015)

Barry you are a real artist!!! Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice job Barry - I'm sure the pucker factor was pretty high turning that bad boy!. What are the dimensions?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 18, 2015)

Fabulous piece of Art !!! I agree with Scott, that had to b scary turning

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2015)

Too cool! The coloring and crevices makes me think of an old leather medicine ball... Makes me want to pick it up and turn it over in my hands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 18, 2015)

That is very very cool Barry. Definitely a PF9 turning that one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Barry - I'm sure the pucker factor was pretty high turning that bad boy!. What are the dimensions?


Thanks Scott, it's 9 tall 8.5 wide, the worst frustration was the rocks embedded in it, I'm pretty sure I found every one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's awesome, love the color variations and voids! Well done!!!

-jason


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 18, 2015)

Barry, from "Formal Lumber" to "Bees" to root balls you create some of the most wonderful pieces of art. This piece is stunning, as is everything you share here. 

What's your quirky name for this one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 18, 2015)

Amazing. I would want a Kevlar vest and a riot shield standing in front of that monster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 19, 2015)

Really beautiful piece! I understand the consternation with the piece blowing off. I'm working on a maple burl piece with a large bark inclusion that came off that I spent a couple of hours gluing it all back together. So far it's together but I still have to turn the inside. So I'll be using the tape trick to try and keep it together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 19, 2015)

sweet barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 19, 2015)

Tim Carter said:


> Really beautiful piece! I understand the consternation with the piece blowing off. I'm working on a maple burl piece with a large bark inclusion that came off that I spent a couple of hours gluing it all back together. So far it's together but I still have to turn the inside. So I'll be using the tape trick to try and keep it together.


Yea, that's what I should have done, I just got too fixated on 'gettin er done'


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Barry, not much more to say. You have done a magnificent job on a unique piece of wood and turned it into a beautiful treasure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Jan 25, 2015)

'You done good' as they say in the south...  It is very nice and loosing a chunk really didn't effect it at all. Duck tape? wow, I would think the sticky residue would be an issue, I normally use shrink wrap but whatever works.

Very nice turning and the finish is great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Jan 25, 2015)

That is over the top Awesome!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 27, 2015)

Simply beautiful, Barry.
I do have one problem with it though. That thing just begs to be picked up.
Great job.


----------

